# CSS noob, want my site to look like Ugmonk.com



## AmericanBandit (Jan 11, 2008)

Hello all, Im new to CSS... and suck at it, i tried to view the source from ugmonk.com and then copy tags ect into my website (linked below) and well you can tell the difference in my product sizing and location and ugmonk.com frustrating to say the least any and all help pointers link to something would be great.


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

You need to give a little more information. Which page are you trying to change? The way they are listed or the actual product info page..


----------



## AmericanBandit (Jan 11, 2008)

The way they are listed on the 1st page you see when you go to my website. I want my pictures to be 2 per row and bigger pictures, like the style and layout of ugmonk.com


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

well, you got them two per row, but the thing is, no one here can help you unless they use bigcartel themselves.. I dont know what the code looks like.. All i can tell you is to look for the height and width attribute, but you probably tried to look for it.


----------



## Catbox (Oct 3, 2007)

looks like he used a Wordpress template and plugins...
WordPress › Blog Tool and Publishing Platform
100 Excellent Free WordPress Themes | Developer's Toolbox | Smashing Magazine


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

No, it says BIGCARTEL right there on his website.


----------



## AmericanBandit (Jan 11, 2008)

yeah, i copied and pasted all his img tags and attributes to my css file and my pictures dont get any bigger, when i pull up his page with firefox web developer and firebug i get div tags that show ht x wdth and placement and i tried to plug those in too and still same size pictures. Well thanks anyways, and if anyone else stumbles across this, i want my pictures to show up around 300px tall auto widh and be 2 per row in bigcartel


----------



## AmericanBandit (Jan 11, 2008)

O and thanks lindsayanng for trying to help, i appreciate it


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

if you want real help, you will have to host the code for both the product listing page AND your CSS code./


----------



## AmericanBandit (Jan 11, 2008)

Got it, found a post in the big cartel forums whilst in my search, i had to go into my base html file under the big cartel site (home page) and edit the code img="medium" to "large" a quick fix i know but its working, and Lin your blog has some really helpful information


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

thanks!! Sorry i couldnt help more


----------



## terrydolin (Mar 31, 2008)

how did you download their template i would like to have that look as well


----------

